# Sinclair Audio



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone hear the Sinclair Audio speakers?

I may have a chance to demo them. I was told they are up right with PSB, Energy and Klipsch.

http://www.sinclairaudio.com/

The one's thatthe dealer has are the B15 and BT25, both are the Brighton series 

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never heard of them but from what i've just read and seen they seem to be worth an audition.:T


----------

